# how long till pinkie mice for RB?



## billthomason (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey everyone. I have two RB in my tank, both about 2 inches long or so. Ones pretty nice size, getting thick. Anyways, when do you think they'd be ready to get a pinkie mouse for supper? i mean come on, many if not all of us on some level got piranhas for exactly this reason. Just curious when i should do it.
Also, not to sound morbid, but do pinkie mice leave skeletons in the tank? i dont have too many decorations and wanted some stuff like that in there, not sure if pinkies had solid bone structure or not. Let me know please if you have any experience.

Bill


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

_moved to feeding_

IMO If you are talking about a live pinky, you will need to wait quite a while and add another red or 2 for it to be a success.
And I did not get into piranhas to see them eat mice, I love the way they look and get great enjoyment watching them tear apart a chunk of catfish filet.
Lastly, if the pinky leaves a skeleton, you should remove it, it will just breakdown and cause additional ammonia in your tank.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

2" Rbs are still considered babies. They'll more likely to be scared of all the commotion that the pinky's doing threadding water than to shoot towards it like a scud missle. Also depending on the size of your tank, geting more Ps would help them to shoal and boost up their courage to go after anything thrown into the tank.


----------



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

ive had 3 3in eat a pinkie mouse it all depends on the fish so for 2 id wait till they where like 4 or 5 also you should add another p


----------

